# Cricket 07



## ToxicSerpentz (Dec 28, 2006)

Just got d game.also got fifa 07. the amateur mode is really easy this year.
nothing too impressive in cricket 07. the developers made a real mess of names of at least 10 teams in the game.batting's really easy but still got to figure out the bug in bowling(what i mean is every year there is a certain way of getting the batsman out).
they got a movie theatre out now in which u got to unlock vidz.


----------



## danantha (Jan 12, 2007)

I have bought the game and also downloaded the srilankan face pack in planetcricket.net. But I dont know how to get that to work with Cricket 07. Please some one help. Also I want to know whether any tutsi patch avilable for cric 07.

Regarding the game, the game play is fine. The errors have been corrected and this game is more enjoyable than crick05. However I will wait for mar 07.
__________
The Ashes mode is interesting and more fun.


----------



## meenuti (Mar 1, 2007)

Whats the price?


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 1, 2007)

Looks like you have got "all in one" dvdFuk cricketand play Fifa 07 at Pro and above in manager mode..


----------



## 47shailesh (Mar 1, 2007)

i can't belive peoples play cricket as games..

Dude it's so lazy to play... so slow events..


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Mar 1, 2007)

47shailesh said:
			
		

> i can't belive peoples play cricket as games..
> 
> Dude it's so lazy to play... so slow events..



Well i used to play cricket in college. They used to called me "Jonty Rhodes". . Then later i stopped playing cricket in real time, Started to play virtual cricket. I stopped playing and it became so boring. Now i hardly play any sports games except for racing. I race because i do not know how to ride car or bikes . 

So 47shailesh. If people want to play computer game. Do not stop them. Let them play.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 1, 2007)

Actual cricket is much more interesting than EAcricket series


----------



## 47shailesh (Mar 1, 2007)

Ya that's me saying that.. yaar khelana hai to medan mai khelo..

how can play cricket on PC and making themself more bored


----------



## alok4best (Mar 5, 2007)

47shailesh said:
			
		

> Ya that's me saying that.. yaar khelana hai to medan mai khelo..
> 
> how can play cricket on PC and making themself more bored


May be u dnt like it..but it doesnt mean that its all bad..I have played Cricket2004,2005 and now playing 2007..for me its a great time pass..I find it entertaining at highest difficulty level...

like u said that iCricket is boring,the same way even I cudnt understand how ppl find FPS entertainign..so much voilence ..


----------



## danantha (Mar 5, 2007)

Indyan said:
			
		

> Yes. Tutsi patch is available. And its superb. Get it from planet cricket.
> If the faces have correct file names then just placing them in the apt folder would do, else you need to use Collin's player editor. Get it from here.  Select a player, set unique face, set skin colour and save. A new file will be created in the root dir. You need to replace this file with the file contained in the face pack ( i.e. both file names must match)



Thank you for the help. sorry for the delayed response as I was busy with my new job. Thanks and cheers


----------



## vijay2u4u (Mar 8, 2007)

Hi. All

can any one have cheats on cricket 2007 

please reply

vijay


----------



## Third Eye (Mar 8, 2007)

vijay2u4u said:
			
		

> Hi. All
> 
> can any one have cheats on cricket 2007
> 
> ...



Unfortunately,there are no cheats of this game.


----------



## vinod Bhatt (Mar 11, 2007)

cricket 2007 cheats code
 Enter one of the following codes at MAINMENU by keeping your mouse cursor at "MY CRICKET" 
Option(Nether enter Nor click) to get respected results:

Code     Result
---------------
YOUSAF - You have Super Batsman
AFRIDI - You play Supersix 
SALMAN - You play Super Four
WASIM  - You have Super Bowler
WAQAR  - You bowl superball
RHODES - You have Super Fielders

Full Stamina:
-------------
Enter "ASIF" at MAINMENU by keeping your mouse cursor at "MY CRICKET" Option(Nether enter Nor click),
Play & You will observe that your BOWLERS always have 100% stamina.
Enter "INZAMAM" (WITHOUT "") at MAINMENU by keeping your mouse cursor at "MY CRICKET" 
Option(Nether enter Nor click),Play & you will see that Your BATSMEN always have FULL Stamina.

Super Speed:
------------
Enter "AKHTER" (WITHOUT "") 
at MAINMENU by keeping your mouse cursor at "MY CRICKET" Option(Nether enter Nor click),
Play,Bowl with Fast or Fast Madium or Medium Pace Bowler (No Spinner) & You will observe that 
You bowler bowl with Super speed which has never been seen before & may be equal to 200 Km/h or 
greator... .By using this cheat, you can out your opponents very easily except PAKISTAN TEAM.

Empire Quitness:
----------------
Enter "HAIER" (WITHOUT "") at MAINMENU by keeping your mouse cursor at "MY CRICKET" Option
(Nether enter Nor click),Play,Bowl & You will observe that Empire don't give NOBALL despite 
parameter of your Bowler,s SpeedMeter reaches in RED ZONE,so in this way, you can increase 
your bowler's speed but not equal to 200 Km/h or greator.... .

Fly Mode:
---------
Enter "MALIK" (WITHOUT "") at MAINMENU by keeping your mouse cursor at "MY CRICKET" Option
(Nether enter Nor click)& While playing you will observe that your fielders have some enough 
Flying abblities to catch the bowl.
In AUTO FIELDING,Press [Shift] key to fly your Fielder chasing the ball.

Special Deliveries:
-------------------
Enter "GUL" (WITHOUT "") at MAINMENU by keeping your mouse cursor at "MY CRICKET" Option
(Nether enter Nor click),Play,Bowl & you will see that your Bowler always has all Special 
Deliveries.

Magic Move:
-----------
Enter "SAQLAIN" (WITHOUT "") at MAINMENU by keeping your mouse cursor at "MY CRICKET" 
Option(Nether enter Nor click),Paly,Bowl & you will see that your (All kind of) bowlers 
bowl with magic move.

Fast Running:
-------------
Enter "RAZZAQ" (WITHOUT "")at MAINMENU by keeping your mouse cursor at "MY CRICKET" 
Option(Nether enter Nor click) & You will see that your runners run so fast such as a HORSE.

Note: 
-----
These all above cheats work in any difficulty.
These Cheats can be deactivated by re-enter at PAUSE MODE(Press "ESC" While Playing) but 
cann't be avtivated at PAUSE MODE,To do this, You will have to perform above Method.
Play & Enjoy......

You can make batsman out by bowling with a slow medium bowler and bowling 
shot of the length bowl (slower delivery)

With fast bowler you can bowl the good length bowl. The keeper will have 
no problems catching it. Keep the speed to almost full, but not full. 
Also, any swing will do.

Play Straight and hit the Six hit shot only when the bowl is near your 
half crease length or else see your stump flying towards the keeper.


----------



## gaurav_indian (Mar 11, 2007)

Sorry but no cheat is working.
__________
If u guys want to have Asian and West Indian faces in your Cricket 2007 then you can download it from here :- 
*www.planetcricket.net/modules.php?name=Links&file=viewlinkinfo&id=921

This face pack was made by me.


----------



## abhi_10_20 (Mar 11, 2007)

Cricket 07 boring..........
with the world cup starting.............
i wish any other game developer, other than EA, brings out a good one....


----------



## gaurav_indian (Mar 11, 2007)

abhi_10_20 said:
			
		

> Cricket 07 boring..........
> with the world cup starting.............
> i wish any other game developer, other than EA, brings out a good one....


Yes Brian Lara International Cricket 2007 is coming up this month from Codemasters.Demo is out.


----------



## abhi_10_20 (Mar 11, 2007)

and....when is the full version getting released?


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Mar 11, 2007)

abhi_10_20 said:
			
		

> and....when is the full version getting released?



This month


----------



## Shasanka_Gogoi (Mar 12, 2007)

I played Cricket 2002, 2004, 2005 and all were almost same and the commentry is the funniest part. They tried to make 2005 harder but only messed up with the controls. I ain't wasyting any more money on this game!


----------



## Third Eye (Mar 12, 2007)

I played Cricket 2002,2004,2005 and 2007 and found all games are crap,all games commentary are same.


----------

